# como armar cable DB9 hembra



## lxJe4NP4uLxl (Ago 29, 2007)

*hola nuevamente, quisiera que me ayuden a armar un cable DB9, lo que sucede es que ensamblé un grabador de PIC's y pues necesito el cable DB9 hembra en ambos extremos, pero no se como armarlo, si ustedes me pueden ayudar se los agradeceria mucho.*


----------



## Randy (Ago 30, 2007)

ojala te sirva

http://usuarios.lycos.es/tervenet/TUTORIALES/SerialConection.htm


----------

